# Compra-venta > Vendo >  lote juegos salon escena

## Moñiño

*CARTERAMASTERMIND LECTURA MENTES 35 EUROS*

¿Te gustaría leer la mente de cualquier persona?, ahora con esta carteraespecial, que puedes usar a diario, podrás ser capaz de realizar prodigiosmentales con total facilidad.
Un espectador piensa algo, una palabra, un dibujo unafrase... la escribe en un pequeño block en el interior de tu carterita, esta secierra y ya no se vuelve abrir jamás pero el mago es capaz de adivinar lo queestá escrito.
John Cornelius ssitema 
*Características:*

Facil de realizar.   Gimmick "Casi" indetectable.      No se necesita ningún tipo de     manipulación.     La cartera la podrás llevar siempre     contigo.

*AROS CHINOS 14EUROS (GASTOS ENVIO NO INCLUIDOS*
Set de 3 Aros chinos CROMADOS de gran calidad. Incluye rutina. USO MEDIO.


*TODO EL LOTE POR: 45 EUROS GASTOSINCLUIDOS*.  CONTACTO MAS RAPIDO EN magojovis@gmail.com 


Tengo alguna cosa mas de mentalismo y de close up  pero no me ha dado tiempo a incluirla. 

Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Todo en venta o intercambio. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

siguen aun a la venta

----------


## Moñiño

Todo en venta aun.

----------


## Moñiño

Editado por venta de artículos. Solo queda lo de la lista. Gracias

----------


## Moñiño

Ey, que todo sigue en centa.

----------


## Moñiño

ey, sigue en venta todo.

----------


## Moñiño

todo se ha vendido ya. Gracias

----------

